# application intégrant flash player  et accusé reception



## boubaraka (4 Novembre 2011)

salut a tous je cherche en fait si cela existe sur l'appstore et non sur cydia une application permettant de lire les vidéos sur iternet en flash qui integre donc flash player vous en connaissez une svp?
et puis aussi une application pour avoir les accusés de receptions dans les sms sur l'appstore aussi merci a vous


----------



## Mano-B (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour pour ce qui est des applications avec Flash Player ils y en a qu'ils existent il suffit d'en chercher sur l'appstore et aussi pour les accusés de réceptions 

Voilà bonne journée.


----------



## Larme (14 Octobre 2015)

boubaraka a dit:


> et puis aussi une application pour avoir les accusés de receptions dans les sms sur l'appstore aussi merci a vous


Non. Les applications n'ont pas accès à ces données.


----------



## Mano-B (14 Octobre 2015)

l'application s'appelle SMS & Accusés à regarder sur l'appstore voilà


----------



## Larme (14 Octobre 2015)

Mano-B a dit:


> l'application s'appelle SMS & Accusés à regarder sur l'appstore voilà


De ce que j'ai lu rapidement :
Il ne s'agit pas d'un réel accusé de réception.
Il s'agit d'une application qui oblige à passer par elle (un développeur n'a pas accès à Messages.app, si ce n'est proposer à l'utilisateur d'envoyer un message). On "active" l'accusé via un lien (qui doit le signaler sur leur serveur).
Dernière mise à jour: 2010.


----------



## Mano-B (14 Octobre 2015)

ah d'accord je vois


----------

